# Transmetropolitan - W. Ellis - D. Robertson



## Spot (11 Dicembre 2015)

"Se mi amaste, oggi vi ammazzereste tutti"

Serie di fantascienza, pubblicata verso la fine degli anni 90 e oggi in ristampa italiana grazie alla Lion.
Una decina di volumetti in tutto, verso i 13 euro ciascuno.

Di che parla:
In un futuro prossimo e distopico, sporco, pieno di pubblicità, droga,  prostituzione, cannibalismo, esseri umani coltivati artificialmente,  mutanti, nubi intelligenti etc, si muove Spider Jerusalem, giornalista,  brutto, sporco, meschino, tossicodipendente, cinico, ma incorruttibile  nella sua ricerca della verità per la verità.
Base semplice, quindi, che utilizza l'ambientazione fantascientifica per fare dosi massicce di satira politicamente scorretta.

Perchè leggerlo:
- è barocco, molto. Nei personaggi, nei disegni stracarichi, nelle  ambientazioni. Punta volutamente sull'esagerazione e su rimandi fin  troppo palesi, cosa che può non piacere, ma per me è un grosso punto di  merito
- la storia non cala mai di tenore
- gli occhiali del protagonista.


----------



## Ryoga74 (11 Dicembre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> "Se mi amaste, oggi vi ammazzereste tutti"
> 
> Serie di fantascienza, pubblicata verso la fine degli anni 90 e oggi in ristampa italiana grazie alla Lion.
> Una decina di volumetti in tutto, verso i 13 euro ciascuno.
> ...


Bello, non è detto che gli dia anche una possibilità [emoji6] 
Ma perché aprire un thread apposta mogliettina adorata? Non ti bastava cambiare avatar per farmi inalberare, dovevi anche fare una recensione (bella) di un fumetto interessante fuori dal thread che con tanta devozione curo?


----------



## Spot (11 Dicembre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Bello, non è detto che gli dia anche una possibilità [emoji6]
> Ma perché aprire un thread apposta mogliettina adorata? Non ti bastava cambiare avatar per farmi inalberare, dovevi anche fare una recensione (bella) di un fumetto interessante fuori dal thread che con tanta devozione curo?


Hai ragione... ma stavo pensando ad una cosa: perchè non separare i temi?
Ad esempio, a me piacerebbe avere un posto dove passare facilmente da un consiglio di lettura all'altro. E uno per un chiacchiericcio più generico su.. un po' di tutto.
Ad esempio, mi dispiace che le tue recensioni (anche perchè sicuramente un po' di minuti in più rispetto ad un post standard li impieghi, per scriverle) vadano perse tra l'ammasso di post


----------



## Ryoga74 (11 Dicembre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Hai ragione... ma stavo pensando ad una cosa: perchè non separare i temi?
> Ad esempio, a me piacerebbe avere un posto dove passare facilmente da un consiglio di lettura all'altro. E uno per un chiacchiericcio più generico su.. un po' di tutto.
> Ad esempio, mi dispiace che le tue recensioni (anche perchè sicuramente un po' di minuti in più rispetto ad un post standard li impieghi, per scriverle) vadano perse tra l'ammasso di post


Sai che hai ragione? Con feather ho cercato la maniera di racchiudere le recensioni in un unico post da aggiornare in apertura del thread, ma con lui parliamo due lingue diverse e finisce sempre che non ci capiamo [emoji28] [emoji28] [emoji28]


----------



## Spot (11 Dicembre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Sai che hai ragione? Con feather ho cercato la maniera di racchiudere le recensioni in un unico post da aggiornare in apertura del thread, ma con lui parliamo due lingue diverse e finisce sempre che non ci capiamo [emoji28] [emoji28] [emoji28]


Cioè?
Si può fare o no? :condom:


----------



## Ryoga74 (11 Dicembre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Cioè?
> Si può fare o no? :condom:


Boh [emoji23] però tengo Feath sulle spine e ogni tanto gliela meno con sta cosa [emoji57] e lui siccome è buono ci si impegna a capire che cosa voglio, ma il problema di fondo sta che l'ha aperto Banshee il thread e quindi è un casino mescolare le carte per farlo gestire a me...
Però mi è venuta in mente un'altra idea  
Teniamo come dici tu il thread dei fumetti per le discussioni in generale e ne facciamo uno che raccoglie tutte le recensioni (non solo le mie) in un altro con l'OP che rimanda i link delle recensioni aggiornato in prima pagina [emoji6] che ne pensi?


----------



## Spot (12 Dicembre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Boh [emoji23] però tengo Feath sulle spine e ogni tanto gliela meno con sta cosa [emoji57] e lui siccome è buono ci si impegna a capire che cosa voglio, ma il problema di fondo sta che l'ha aperto Banshee il thread e quindi è un casino mescolare le carte per farlo gestire a me...
> Però mi è venuta in mente un'altra idea
> Teniamo come dici tu il thread dei fumetti per le discussioni in generale e ne facciamo uno che raccoglie tutte le recensioni (non solo le mie) in un altro con l'OP che rimanda i link delle recensioni aggiornato in prima pagina [emoji6] che ne pensi?


Ci sta!!!
Ovviamente lo apri tu, che sei il nostro gestore di questioni fumettare 
Bravo, maritino, a questa cosa non ci avevo proprio pensato


----------



## Tulipmoon (6 Gennaio 2016)

Io purtroppo ho perso come altre cose la possibilità di leggerlo, spero di rimediare.

Hai letto di lui ho letto Cicatrici, che è un volume unico...duro come un macigno da mandare giù e il sollievo non arriva, ma molto bello. Non è un capolavoro, e probabilmente non è la sua cosa migliore (che credo sia Transmetropolitan), in certi punti un po' sbrigativo, ma a me ha lasciato il segno.


----------



## Spot (8 Gennaio 2016)

Weetzie ha detto:


> Io purtroppo ho perso come altre cose la possibilità di leggerlo, spero di rimediare.
> 
> Hai letto di lui ho letto Cicatrici, che è un volume unico...duro come un macigno da mandare giù e il sollievo non arriva, ma molto bello. Non è un capolavoro, e probabilmente non è la sua cosa migliore (che credo sia Transmetropolitan), in certi punti un po' sbrigativo, ma a me ha lasciato il segno.


Grazie Weet, metto in lista e cercherò di ricordarmi la prossima volta che passo in fumetteria.
Mi piacciono le tue letture fumettistiche


----------

